# UK citizen marrying US citizen in the United States.



## meganm88 (May 2, 2015)

Hi, my fiance is a citizen of the UK he is coming over for holiday in July. Recently we had discussed getting married while he is over here. We weren't sure if it was legal for us to get married while he's here on a B-2 visitor visa. He isn't planning on moving over here and will have a return ticket. We're planning on moving my daughter and myself over there once everything gets settled. We were planning on getting married in the uk but it seems to be the harder route. Also if it's legal for us to get married while he's here what all documents would he need to bring along with him. This is the first marriage for both of us and us being citizens of two different countries makes it a tad more confusing. We've been looking online but have only found stuff about staying after being married and becoming a US citizen.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

you can marry on the visit ..... then they return to the 
UK and you file for a spousal visa for their return ....takes a year 
spousal visa CR1
Immigrant Visa for a Spouse of a U.S. Citizen (IR1 or CR1)

Or 

For a fiancee visa 
K1 Fiance Visa Process Flowchart and Timeline

US Citizen can apply for a special visa to allow a non-citizen (their fiancée) to enter the country in order to get married to a US citizen inside the US.

Once issued, the K1 visa will allow the non-citizen to enter the United States legally, for 90 days in order for the marriage ceremony to take place. Once you marry, the non-citizen can remain in the US and may apply for permanent residence. While USCIS processes the application, the non-citizen can remain in the US legally
The US citizen income must meet the require minimum to fulfill the affidavit of support
currently $19912 for a 2 person household


----------

